# Did you go to an Arminian school?



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 14, 2012)

I have noticed that more than a few of us went to an Arminian school at one time or another. I personally got my undergraduate at Liberty, which is definitely Arminian in theology. If you also went to an Arminian school, then which one? and why?


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 14, 2012)

I went to a Christian Baptist elementary and high school that was "mostly" Arminian (They did not believe you could lose your salvation, which Arminians are divided on).


----------



## JML (Apr 14, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> If you also went to an Arminian school, then which one? and why?



New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary because I was an Arminian at the time.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, I went to Trinity International University (undergrad). Same home as TEDS. It is where I became a Calvinist.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2012)

I went to a liberal/neo-orthodox school, Pittsburgh Theological Seminary.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 14, 2012)

Liberal Romanist -- much closer to Arminianism than to Calvinism.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Apr 14, 2012)

I go (soon to be went) to a Roman Catholic college because it has one of the best nursing programs in the region.


----------



## Kim G (Apr 14, 2012)

I went to Bob Jones University. They do not allow the proselytizing of Calvinism, but there were a number of Calvinist students and a few "four-pointer" professors in the seminary.


----------



## Loopie (Apr 14, 2012)

I am currently enrolled in Liberty University Online. So far I have not come across any teachings/required readings that deviate from Reformed Theology / Calvinism (although I have noticed several students who deviate). I plan on going to WTS for my doctorate in a few years though.


----------



## SwordoftheLord (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a B.A Religion from Luther Rice, and currently in M.Div program there also...... Although I am trying to find a Reformed Seminary that offers M.Div or equivelant fully online. Although I have not had a problem with my Reformed standing at Luther Rice, and have found a few Professors that lean on the Reformed Side.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup Liberty University and needless to say theology class got alot more intresting once my eyes were open to the doctrine of Grace.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Apr 15, 2012)

I went to Bethany Bible College (now Kingswood University) because I was Arminian. However, at the end of the year after attending/reviewing Catholic, Orthodox, United Church of Canada, Wesleyan and other denominations, I found my back to embracing the Dutch Reformed heritage I was baptized into, and as a consequence thought it be best if I left the school.


----------



## extolHIM (Apr 15, 2012)

I first went to a Free Will Baptist high school, and then a Church of God college (Mid-America Christian University in OKC) that was solidly Arminian. (Actually went there since the basketball coach recruited me to play basketball...even thought they didn't offer sports scholarships). Anyways, I was not a Christian at the time and my beliefs were pretty much Arminian except that I believe in "once saved always saved" since I attended an Arminian Southern Baptist church that taught that. Praise God He saved me in 2009 and soon after revealed to me the errors in my beliefs in early 2010!


----------



## mhseal (Apr 18, 2012)

I went to the Word of Life Bible Institute for two years. I attended there because my parents wouldn't even let me apply elsewhere. From there I went to Liberty because the admissions people told us that WOLBI students could transfer in and only have 15 classes left to graduate... that turned out to be false. I also took some classes at Liberty Seminary because I was stuck in Lynchburg and figured I might as well take some classes. The whole culture of LU is a joke, not only the theology. I could go on, but I'll stop there. Long story short, I came to Lynchburg a 5-point dispensationalist, and I left a confessional Presbyterian.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Apr 18, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> I went to a Christian Baptist elementary and high school that was "mostly" Arminian (They did not believe you could lose your salvation, which Arminians are *divided* on).



you mean, "which Arminians are *confused* on."

---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------




Romans922 said:


> Yes, I went to Trinity International University (undergrad). Same home as TEDS. It is where I became a Calvinist.



Mr. Massou converted ya over....


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 18, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> "which Arminians are confused on."



Actually most Baptists are closer to Semi-Pelagian than true Arminianism.


----------

